# Best Treatment For Ich With A Heavely Planted Shrimp/fish Tank



## jadigiorgio (Oct 31, 2005)

Just wondering...

120 gallon tank, heavily planted, many shrimp 30 cardinals a 3 discus. water temp is 78. I know this is rather cool for discus, but...

what would be the best treatment that will not hurt the plants and shrimp? I tried keeping the lights off for three days as well as raising the temp, but did not add any salt or chemicals...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Try the heat and salt treatment. I had to regretably do it once in my planted shrimp tank, and everyone survived just fine.

Here are the specifics, from my friend Dawn and Aqua Den.

One tablespoon of salt per 5 gals. of aquarium water, gradually raising the temperature to 86 degrees F. This is good if you have to treat live bearers who actually like salt as part of their aquarium habitat. Continue with this for a period of 21 days. Adding back 1 Tablespoon of salt for every 5 gals of aquarium water that you remove during water changes. One thing to remember with high temperatures is that you should run an additional air stone to oxygenate the water. There is less dissolved oxygen available in warm water than there is in water at cooler temperatures.


----------



## jadigiorgio (Oct 31, 2005)

*shrimps/plants and ich*

Thanks, but adding the salt will not damage the plants?


----------

